#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Muziek allemaal netjes kopen

## LarsG

Nadat er in het American Audio topic werd begonnen over legale en illegale muziek kwam ik op het idee dit topic te openen, hoe heb jij het geregeld? Koop je al je cd'tjes netjes zoals het hoort of ben je een echte die-hard downloader?  :Mad:  

Ben welleens benieuwd hoe dat hier gedaan wordt...

----------


## LarsG

Zal zelf maar beginnen dan  :Wink:  Ik ben iedere week te vinden in de CD winkel (heb geen eigen drive-in show maar ga met verschillende shows mee en draai ieder weekend voor vast in een cafe). Ik koop eigenlijk al het nieuwe wat ik in mijn ogen goed kan gebruiken. 

Daarbij download ik mp3tjes van een legale muziek site waar ik ongeveer 1,30 per nummer betaal .. Heb dus bij elkaar ongeveer 300 legale cdtjes altijd bij me  :Smile:  

Overigens las ik laatst iets over een regeling die met Buma/Stemra getroffen moet worden om deze legale mp3tjes te mogen draaien op feestjes, heeft iemand zich hiervoor aangemeld?

----------


## Controller

Je zou een muziekcontract kunnen afsluiten voor 5000 nummers per jaar bijvoorbeeld. 

Wordt vaak gedaan in combinatie met BPM

----------


## tinuhz

Ik heb zelf nu ook een drive in probeer zoveel mogelijk cd's in te slaan. Nu ben ik nog niet zo lang bezig en moet zeggen soms neem ik weleens een MP3 cd'tje mee dit omdat ik nog niet veel CD's heb kunnen kopen en er ook het een en ander van het geld naar mn apparatuur toe gaat. Zijn het standaart feestje heb ik geen gedownload muziek bij.

----------


## DJ_matthias

ik denk dat iedereen af en toe wel eens een nummertje van het net haalt... zeker beginnende drive-ins hebben wel wat MP3... wat wil je nou!? het kost niets en ze kunnen al hun geld steken in de aankoop van materiaal...
zelf download ik ook wel eens een nummertje... maar meestal gewoon om te beluisteren hoe het klinkt. als ik het dan echt wil zoek ik naar een cd waar het opstaat of haal ik de single gewoon. in m'n cdkoffer is niets meer te vinden dat ooit de extensie .mp3 had  :Wink:  k heb geprobeerd alles te legaliseren en het is me best wel mooi gelukt

----------


## mac tecson

Ik koop bijna geen cd's meer in de winkel en koop alles lekker via internet: beter aanbod en goedkoper.

Ik vind het een beetje onzin om te zeggen dat je in een drive-inn alleen maar met in de winkel gekochte cd's moet draaien. 
Bovendien is veel muziek helemaal niet te vinden in cd winkels en moeten ze het bestellen en dan moet je het nog eerst horen om er een oordeel over te geven. 
Nee, laat mij maar lekker online shoppen.

Ik snap ook niet dat mensen er trots op zijn dat ze geen enkele cd-r (met gekochte muziek) in hun koffer hebben. Iedere oetlul weet dat je tegenwoordig muziek via internet kunt kopen.
En omdat te bewijzen kun je ook gewoon een aantal factuurtjes van je creditcard mee nemen om te laten zijn dat het gekochte muziek is. Buma/Stemra is ook niet gek en weet ook dat muziek zo gekocht kan worden

----------


## Roeltej

Hebben hier mp3 of 15.000... allemaal geripped van gekochte cd's of van betaalde mp3 sites gehaald. 

Paar jaar geleden besloten om alleen nog maar met originele cds te gaan werken en werkt tot nu toe vrij goed, in het begin was het soms wel zoeken naar cd's van bepaalde artiesten en nu nog, maar beter dan een brak kwaliteit mp3tje downloaden.

----------


## Baszza91

> ....maar beter dan een brak kwaliteit mp3tje downloaden.



Ik download alle liedjes die ik wil. Maar ik gebruik ze niet voor drive-in. Mijn vriend (waarmee ik samen de drive-in doe) heeft alleen maar legale Mp3tje's. En over de kwaliteit, ik moet niet klagen hoor. Ik ben behoorlijk een audiofreak (maar vind licht leuker) maar ik heb nooit te klagen over de kwaliteit van programma's.

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## LarsG

Ik vind het ook zeker z'n voordelen hebben, een originele cd slaat niet zomaar over terwijl een gebrande cd dat al makkelijker doet.. Zoiezo is de kwaliteit van een originele cd vaak ook veel beter dan van een mp3tje

En zeg nou zelf, het ziet er toch veel mooier uit: een kist of map vol met originele cd's dan allemaal gebrande en geprinte hoesjes.. heeft toch een meerwaarde vind ik  :Smile:

----------


## Banned

je bent in iedergeval wel origineel !!!

Zal ook een hoop problemen minder zijn bij de cd-spelers .................

in de verhuur heb je veel klachten dat de cd niet pakt enzo als ik dan de cd bekijk die worden gebruikt zijn het bijna altijd kopies ! 

Dj beweert dan dat het niet aan zijn kopies kan liggen want die zijn net gebrand ................

Duhuh !!!!!

kopieren is gewoon slecht de een brandt 1 op 1 de andere met 2 speed of meer. 

Zowieso zijn ze slechter kwa geluid en kwaliteit dan een originele en laten ze een gruis achter in je cd speler.

Wat ook erg is dat heel veel drive ins tegenwoordig de volle mep vragen terwijl ze 5 euro muziek bijhebben die ook nog eens slechte kwaliteit heeft !

MP3 is en blijft illegaal ook al betaal jer voor dan heb je het recht om te gebruiken in gesloten kring en niet voor commerciele doeleinden. Daarvoor moet je apart betalen !

To LJDWAIN : Je zou een muziekcontract kunnen afsluiten voor 5000 nummers per jaar bijvoorbeeld. 

met dat kontrakt ben je geen eigenaar van de MP3 "s maar je betaalt alleen het recht om ze te mogen gebruiken ! 

Doe je geen update meer vervalt de geldigheid van de MP3 zo werkt het ook bij Xenox 

Is gewoon weggegooid geld kun je beter cd kopen ben je A bezitter van de muziek en je mag het gebruiken.

Bij Xenox betaal je rond de 4800 in een 4 jaar contract daarvoor koop je niets !

Alleen de huur van de computer en een deel gebruikersrecht voor het gebruiken van de MP3 ! 

Voor 4800 kan je heel wat kopen en in eigen beheer houden !

----------


## jens

ik ben begonnen met disco's draaien toen ik 14 was nu z'n 8 jaar geleden.

vanaf die tijd ben ik alle gaan sparen op cd's omdat er toen simpelweg geen brander was of nog duur toen de tijd.....

ik heb door de jaren heen een aardige colectie opgebouwt waar ik wel een feestje mee kan draaien het meest is hier van orgineel.

wat ik nu doe is dat ik een cd'tje brand van de nummers die net uit zijn als ik moet draaien. verder spaar ik de welbekende albums als bijvoorbeeld tmf hitzone of de dance smasch hits.... als nummers echt wat langer blijven hangen dan verschijnen ze daar toch wel op.....en dan gooi ik me kopietje weer uit me koffer....

ik koop weinig of geen singels omdat ik hobbymatig draai en niet elke week op pad ben....en dan vind ik het zonde om me halve draai inkomst uit te geven aan single's die je 3 maanden later toch net meer hoort.

ik ben iig niet een discjockey die ze laptop meneemt met 5000 nr er op en 10 gewone cd's, ik vind het gewoon leuk om met cd's te draaien en je eigen keus te gaan bepalen hangent over je koffer met cd's en op de laatste 20 seconden toch nog maar effe je plaatje wisselen en maar hopen dat je hem op tijd ken instarten......ipv een lijst te selecteren met wat je allemaal gat draaien en daarmee al 20 nr's vooruit loopt, en ze dan nog eens automatisch aan elkaar laat mixen.....

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik koop veel orgineel, via internet dan wel (ga niet snel meer naar de cd-winkels). Ik download vaak wat nummers van een cd om te horen of het bevalt, en vervolgens koop ik ze, serieus :Smile:  

Voor kleine feestjes (straatfeest of carnavalswagens) download ik het grotendeel gewoon.. Dat kleine risico neem ik dan maar.

----------


## laserguy

> in de verhuur heb je veel klachten dat de cd niet pakt enzo als ik dan de cd bekijk die worden gebruikt zijn het bijna altijd kopies !



Behalve als je een Denon 9000 gebruikt: die valt over de kopieerbeveiliging van ORIGINELE CD's!!! Daar MOET je een copie gebruiken!




> Zowieso zijn ze slechter kwa geluid en kwaliteit dan een originele en laten ze een gruis achter in je cd speler.



En dit is onzin




> Is gewoon weggegooid geld kun je beter cd kopen ben je A bezitter van de muziek en je mag het gebruiken.



Dit is FOUT: je hebt dezelfde rechten op een betaalde MP3 als op een gekochte CD: je mag die afspelen in huiselijke kring! Waarom denk je dat organisatoren SABAM betalen? Juist! Omdat zo die extra "uitzendrechten" betaald worden.
Toch graag een beetje correct blijven ondanks de hitte graag.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb 't laatst al ergens in een topic verteld, maar ik koop dus tegenwoordig alles netjes op cd in de winkel. Heb nog wel een 40-tal cd-r's van toen ik ooit begon, een jaar of 5 geleden, maar daarvan probeer ik langzaam alles te vervangen door originele exemplaren.

Mp3z download ik alleen nog (illegaal) om te horen wat voor lied het is. Daarna kan ik beslissen of het de moeite is om te kopen. Cd-r's kan ik nog zo goed branden, maar toch levert het nog wel eens problemen op en dat risico wil ik niet lopen. Daarnaast ken ik zo'n beetje alle cd-hoesjes uit mn hoofd, vaak met bijbehorende tracklists, waardoor ik echt razendsnel alles kan vinden. Verder vind ik het veel netter tegenover de klant als ik originele cd's mee heb, in plaats van een paar zilverkleurige schijfjes met een regeltje eigen gekrabbel erop.

Meeste cd's die ik koop zijn albums en verzamelcd's. Singles koop ik soms voor de lol, omdat er dan meer versies op staan die me dan aanspreken. Vooral dance-nummers kun je dan relaxter aan/in elkaar mixen.

Ik ken ook jongens die komen met 5 koffers aanzetten, allemaal gebrande cd's met illegaal gedownloade mp3z, afgezien van dat je hoort dat er 128kbps tussenzit, vind ik dat gewoon niet netjes.

----------


## LarsG

Dat is zeker geen onzin dat een mp3 een slechtere kwaliteit heeft dan een wav bestand op een CD, een mp3 heeft een compressie en die compressie haalt de kwaliteit omlaag, dat is altijd zo! Je klant zal het misschien niet 1,2,3 horen maar als ik kan kiezen tussen de volle kwaliteit en een mp3 kwaliteit dan doe mij maar de volle kwaliteit  :Smile:  

En inderdaad staat het netter en professioneler als je met een mooie cd kist of map vol met originele cd's aan komt zetten  :Smile:

----------


## LarsG

> Ik koop veel orgineel, via internet dan wel (ga niet snel meer naar de cd-winkels). Ik download vaak wat nummers van een cd om te horen of het bevalt, en vervolgens koop ik ze, serieus 
> 
> Voor kleine feestjes (straatfeest of carnavalswagens) download ik het grotendeel gewoon.. Dat kleine risico neem ik dan maar.



Heb jij een cd collectie per feest dan omdat je het zo zegt van voor kleine feestjes download ik het? 

Het is trouwens het niet alleen een risico het is gewoon eigen broodroof zoals al eerder gezegd, als jij download verdient niemand er iets op en als er straks geen nummers meer uit kunnen komen kun jij niet meer draaien...

----------


## sjoerd

Ondanks dat ik zelf veel cd's koop geloof ik niet dat er nou echt veel klanten naar kijken, en ik ben toch veel op pad. En soms ontkom je er niet aan om te downloaden omdat sommige platen die bijv op tmf gedraait worden gewoonweg niet te bestellen zijn of nergens in de winkel liggen door de ingezakte single verkoop. En tegenwoordig zul je echt up to date moeten zijn want vooral de jeugd kent en  heeft alle muziek zelf ook door de muziekzenders en het downloaden. Dat vind echt wel jammer van deze tijd, dat was vroeger toch anders..
Overigens  hebben we zelf cd compilaties gemaakt van elk genre. Dit werkt erg prettig en je hebt minder cd's bij je doordat je alleen de bruikbare  nummers bij je hebt. En ook nieuwe dj's kunnen we simpel van muziek voorzien. Dus wat dat betreft is er wel heel veel veranderd tov bijv 10 jaar geleden!

----------


## mac tecson

> Heb jij een cd collectie per feest dan omdat je het zo zegt van voor kleine feestjes download ik het?



Als je voor een carnavalswagen muziek moet hebben is dat meestal van dat domme gebeuk. Daar zou ik m'n geld ook niet aan verspillen en dan maar wat van het web afplukken.

Ik lig er trouwens echt niet wakker van als ik een nummer van Robbie Williams, U2, Madonna download. Die verdienen genoeg en weten van gekheid niet wat ze met het geld aanmoeten.
Zelfs van de kaartverkoop van de hun concerten kunnen ze zowat hun luxe leventje in stand houden.
Iets anders vind ik kleinere artiesten die knokken voor iedere cent. Die moeten leven van de cd verkoop en concerten en kunnen soms maar net het hoofd boven wat houden.

Wat er nu weer over de kwaliteit van mp3's wordt gezegd is natuurlijk totale bullshit.
Mp3 is een compressie vorm, ja dat klopt. En wav. dan? Juist is ook een compressievorm.
Alle muziek op cd's en mp3's zijn digitaal. Ze zijn dus allen een compressievorm.
Het verschil tussen een goede mp3 en een wav is niet te horen.
Er zijn zoveel dj's die met mp3's draaien (ook voor groot publiek) via FS/Serato/oid. 
Dat klinkt toch ook goed. 
Iedereen die zegt dat een goede mp3 (320 kb/s) slechter klinkt dan een originele cd lult uit z'n nek.

----------


## laserguy

> Mp3 is een compressie vorm, ja dat klopt. En wav. dan? Juist is ook een compressievorm.



WAV is GEEN compressievorm (is daarentegen een raw-formaat)! En het verschil tussen een GOEDE MP3 en de originele WAV is inderdaad tegenwoordig klein maar op grote installaties kun je het wel horen als je moeite doet.

----------


## mac tecson

nouja ok, dan is het geen compressievorm. maar het blijft een digitaal bestand. En daar zit het juist in

----------


## mac tecson

Nouja, dan zit ik er wat betreft bestandsvormen naast, maar mijn punt blijft. Het zijn beiden digitale bestandsvormen en het verschil is met het blote oor niet waarneembaar.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Nouja, dan zit ik er wat betreft bestandsvormen naast, maar mijn punt blijft. Het zijn beiden digitale bestandsvormen en het verschil is met het blote oor niet waarneembaar.




Toch maar s met een goeie set op pad gaan, of je oren laten uitspuiten...

het aantal bitjes dat een nummer telt zou je al over de streep moeten trekken...
origineel WAV (dus niet van een 64M128S-kbps Kazaa-mp3 getrokken) is toch ff iets dynamischer, en geeft veel beter geluid.

----------


## axs

> Behalve als je een Denon 9000 gebruikt: die valt over de kopieerbeveiliging van ORIGINELE CD's!!! Daar MOET je een copie gebruiken!
> .



Oude software op de denon?
Ff software update doorvoeren en dat ding leest echt alles

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Heb jij een cd collectie per feest dan omdat je het zo zegt van voor kleine feestjes download ik het?



Ik bedoelde meer; je krijgt vaak op het laatste moment te horen dat ze die en die muziek hebben, vaak vage muziek die ik dan weer net niet heb... En aangezien er vaak weinig budget is voor zo'n feestje, ik nog geen volledige cd-collectie heeft én ik die muziek veelal verder niet draai, download ik het gewoon ja.




> Het is trouwens het niet alleen een risico het is gewoon eigen broodroof zoals al eerder gezegd, als jij download verdient niemand er iets op en als er straks geen nummers meer uit kunnen komen kun jij niet meer draaien...



Zo'n vaart zal dat niet lopen, als ik zie wat die sterren voor huizen hebben, om over de producenten/studio's maar ze zwijgen.. Niet dat ik daarom maar download hoor, het is vaak gewoon even snel gedaan.. De rest koop ik orgineel.

----------


## vasco

> Nouja, dan zit ik er wat betreft bestandsvormen naast, maar mijn punt blijft. Het zijn beiden digitale bestandsvormen en het verschil is met het blote oor niet waarneembaar.



Ga eens naar de oorarts toe a.u.b.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nee zonder gekheid, jij hebt het verschil nog niet op een echte set gehoord of je wil het niet horen (wat meer voorkomt onder de mp3 generatie. Het lijkt wel of veel mensen met steeds minder voor meer geld (mp3's downloaden bij shops bv) genoegen nemen. Doe mij maar de originele CD's, die zijn als je gaat zitten rekenen net zo duur maar heb dan wel een doosje en het drukwerk erbij.

[CENTER]*compressie = verlies*[/CENTER]

[LEFT]Als ik jou was zou ik eens een boek lezen over digitale recording. In dat soort boeken staat haarfijn uitgelegd welke formaten, wat hun voor en nadelen zijn en waarom het ene formaat beter blijft/klinkt dan het andere.[/LEFT]

----------


## Roeltej

maar als je dingen verliest die je toch niet hoort... hoor je verschil niet...

en je hebt ook lossless audio formaten, kleiner, maar geen verlies van kwaliteit.

Daarbij wil ik best test doen en kijken of er mensen verschil horen tussen originele cd en een 320kbps mp3 of mp3 op hoogste kwaliteit vbr.

128 is te horen, 192 word moeilijk (maar merkte ik wel toen ik hogere kwaliteit ging encoden), daarboven haast onmogelijk.


En dan is het nog maar de vraag in wat voor kwaliteit een nummer op cd staat, op cd's kunnen ook enorm slechte opnames staan.

----------


## laserguy

> Oude software op de denon?
>  Ff software update doorvoeren en dat ding leest echt alles



 Neen dus. De originele die erop stond was 1 puntje ouder. Ik heb dan de nieuwste erop gezet maar zelfde probleem. De drives in de 9000 zijn volgens mij DVD-drives en die vallen over copieerbeveiliging (ja, ook firmware van de drives geupdate)

Een MP3 van 320kbps is inderdaad al heel goed maar op een grote set (en zo groot hoeft dat niet te zijn: ik heb hier een Zeck subje met twee zelf gemaakte AK-topjes actief aangestuurd door een Zeck versterker) kun je toch nog verschillen horen als je heel intensief luistert. Natuurlijk doet geen kat dat op een live-event maar verschil blijft toch hoor. De losless formaten heb ik nog niet geprobeerd maar die zouden dus exact moeten klinken als het origineel (theorie). Ik discussieer niet over de uiteindelijke kwaliteit als absolute waarde maar als een nummer op CD perfect klinkt moet de MP3 dat ook doen en als de CD inderdaad een slechte opname is dan moet voor mij de MP3 dat ook zijn. Dat bepaalt de kwaliteit van de encoder.

----------


## showband

je hoort de MP3 vooral aan zaken als stereospreiding en detaillering. Draai maar eens zoolook van jarre o.i.d. hard. Dan hoor je het echt wel.

Maar met veel huidige muziek praat je over producties die door DJ's die zich producer noemen in mekaar geplakt worden op homestudio's. Veel van die platen hangen van samples aan mekaar. En hoe kom je aan die samples? download mp3's van internet of draai een oude plaat van de markt even op een platenspeler af via een waardeloze RIAA-USB convertor.

Nou die "megamix" met alle lampjes in het rood in een 16-bit PC omgeving naar stereo zal dan heus .wav geen haar beter klinken dan op .MP3.

----------


## axs

> Neen dus. De originele die erop stond was 1 puntje ouder. Ik heb dan de nieuwste erop gezet maar zelfde probleem. De drives in de 9000 zijn volgens mij DVD-drives en die vallen over copieerbeveiliging (ja, ook firmware van de drives geupdate)



Vreemd...
DN9000 las hier echt ALLES na de update. CD's van bv Clouseau had ie daarvoor moeite mee en weigerde die steeds door de kopieerbeveiliging.
Kan je zeggen dat er in die DN9000 reeds 1000-den cd's zijn afgespeeld, waaronder er met diverse kopieerbeveiligingen.
Mailtje naar denon en ze helpen je wel verder.

----------


## jozef

Ff over de mp3, ik ben van mening dat het vanaf 256 goed te gebruiken is, ik gebruik zelf geen mp3 (op een paar nummers na die niet meer op cd te krijgen zijn) ik koop alles op singel en verzamel maar ik moet zeggen dat ik de kwaliteit zowiezo bar slecht aan het worden is. de meeste liedjes worden zo zwaar gecompresd dat het maar zo hard mogelijk lijkt. maar je kan me toch niet wijs maken dat ze in de studio tijdens het masteren het echt zo willen hebben? een paar liedjes waar het echt te erg is zijn, kylie, say say say, en zij van destini child - up on it. heb eindelijk een set die super klink draai je die bagger er over en dan schaam ik mij toch een beetje kapot.

met de 9000 heb ik nog geen klachten gehad, ik heb hem in de verhuur en daar trappen ze er toch van alles in...

grtz

----------


## GuntherM

Ik download nummers en als ze mij aanstaan koop ik ze op cd.
Ik vind het gebruik van cd-r met mp3's niet van toepassing op drive-in.
Ten eerste moet je met cd-r goed uitkijken met krassen en dergelijke.
Ten tweede heb ik geen zin om met facturen, zoals ik hier eerder gelezen heb, op pad te gaan en ten derde, ik hoor zeker kwaliteitsverschil en dit is misschien voor discussie vatbaar. 
Ik blijf bij het origineel, cd's dus.

mvg

----------


## renebiemans

Opzich heb ik een beetje geluk dat mijn broer ook een beetje een Dj is en dat die soms wel eens muziek koopt en nu dus 3 koffers vol heeft. Daar maak ik dan soms gebruik van. Ook staan al deze nummers bij mij op de computer.

----------


## TWENTYSEVEN

www.pbsound.nl  is mijn leverancier, 
voor mijn Bpm systeem..
met veel plezier ontvang ik (al 3 jaar) elke maand een up-date van plusminus 150 zeer bruikbare nieuwe nummer. De e.v.t. aanvulling en laatste `lokale` hits koop ik regelmatig bij de plaatselijke CD shop.

Lekker makkelijk...en nooit geen gezeik :Smile:  

Arno

----------


## LarsG

Zoals al gezegd, wav is geen compressie vorm en mp3 wel en compressie is altijd verlies.. Zoiezo vind ik het niet kloppen wat er wordt gezegd van die muziek draai ik toch nooit meer dus jat ik het wel ffe van internet... 

Komt toch op hetzelfde neer als ik gebruik een grasmaaier maar 1 keer en daarna toch niet meer dus jat ik 'm maar ffe..? 

Nee dat gaat er bij mij niet in, ik zal wel een zeikerd zijn maar je moet maar eens een gesprek aan gaan met een producer of medewerker van een platenmaatschappij dan snap je het misschien beter  :Smile:

----------


## showband

even als muzikant nog opmerken...

schijt aan de platenmaatschappijen en de industrie. Als je daarvoor legale bestanden gebruikt...doe het dan maar niet  :Cool:  De industrie staat ook niet echt te huilen om jou als consument te foppen. En waar zijn die DCC, wasrol, LP, casette, MD legale versies van die muziek die ze uitbrengen? Ze smeren je eerst apparaten aan, dan mag je opnieuw al je platen kopen, en daarna ondersteunen ze je format niet meer. Nou is een groot deel van deze discussie of je MP3´s gericht op bestaand repertoire. Mag jij kopieen gebruiken van nummers waar zij bij het uitbrengen van die MP3´s voor het overgrote deel van de backcatalog geen artiest voor gaan betalen. (ZIJ beheren jouw repertoire en je krijgt xcent per verkochte *geluidsdrager*...héé MP3 is geen *drager*) Nee dat mag jij niet want als jij een MP3 kopie van jouw singel van mr tambourine man draait steel je van een platenmaatschappij die er nooit een cent van aan een artiest heeft gegeven. En het ook nog steeds niet van plan is te gaan doen.

Voor de muzikanten, producers, studiobazen, tekstdichters, arrangeurs enz o.k. prima  :Smile:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Legale muziek, bestaat zoiets al wel eigenlijk.Bij BUMA/STEMRA zou je voor alles moeten betalen, dus ook voor de cd's die je netjes gekocht hebt en dan ten gehore brengt.

Hoe ik mijn collectie heb samengesteld? Ik koop voornamelijk de verzamelcd's voor de meest actuele nummers ( denk aan hitzone of megatop etc.). Goede tip als je regelmatig bij je platenzaak komt, praat is over korting, je krijgt al snel 5 tot 10%. Verder ben ik veel op de rommelmarkten aan te treffen. Verbazigwekkend hoeveel cd's je daar aantreft voor een relatief laag bedraag. Laatst heb ik een hele doos ( ongeveer 150 stuks ) TMF verzamelcd's gekocht voor 50 euro.

Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk een origineel te hebben in ieder geval. Zo heeft tenslotte iedereen zijn beperkingen.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Als je een cd koopt mag je deze nog steeds niet draaien op een feest. Is alleen voor jezelf of huiselijke kringen. Is dus onzin om te zeggen dat een LEGAAL gedownload mp3-tje niet mag en een cd wel.
Kortom: je hebt dezelfde rechten met een legaal gedownload mp3-tje als met een originele CD.

Over de qualiteit: Op een gemiddelde dap/jbsystems etc setje hoor je echt geen verschil tussen een 192kb legaal mp3tje of een originele cd.

----------


## showband

> Over de qualiteit: Op een gemiddelde dap/jbsystems etc setje hoor je echt geen verschil tussen een 192kb legaal mp3tje of een originele cd.



het enige verschil is dat voor een klein beetje meer. (en als je tweedehands verzamelaars gebruikt voor je basis collectie, voor een klein beetje minder) Bouw je een platencollectie op die je nog steeds kan gebruiken als je wel eenmaal een goede setup hebt.

----------


## LarsG

Geloof mij maar, downloaden etc. kun je beter niet doen, ik heb het ook altijd gedaan en ben nu sinds 2 jaar serieus bezig en ben al 2 jaar aan het kl*ten om alles origineel te krijgen.. en dat is geen pretje, je verdient dan bijna niks meer..

----------


## Full Effect

> Als je een cd koopt mag je deze nog steeds niet draaien op een feest. Is alleen voor jezelf of huiselijke kringen. Is dus onzin om te zeggen dat een LEGAAL gedownload mp3-tje niet mag en een cd wel.
> Kortom: je hebt dezelfde rechten met een legaal gedownload mp3-tje als met een originele CD.



Cd's die je koopt, mag je zeker wel draaien op feesten. wij hebben navraag gedaan bij de toenmalige Buma Stemra (heet nu anders geloof ik), de optredende partij is in geen geval aansprakelijk voor het afdragen van de bedoelde rechten, dit geldt ook voor de rechten op gedownloadde mp3 of realaudio-stukken, mits je hier betalingsbevestigingen van hebt en is aangegeven dat je de stukken op cd mag branden voor dj-werk, zoals bij ID&T.com. 
De inhurende partij (klant dus) is verantwoordelijk voor het afdragen van de stemra-rechten, tenzij anders is overeengekomen met de drive in show of artiest in kwestie. Wij bieden bv als extra service het verzorgen van deze verplichting tegen gemaakte kosten (plus!  :Big Grin:  ). dit kan per bezoekend hoofd of per m2 feestruimte geregels worden.
cd's die je voor thuis koopt kun je dus gewoon gebruiken, mits je de orriginele verpakking kunt tonen om te laten zien dat je de aankoop zelf hebt gedaan.

Let wel op, sommige sites bieden muziek aan (bv 538), die is beveiligd op een hoop vlakken, dit om copieren te voorkomen. je kunt dus 1-malig branden, niet copieren, etc.. deze muziek kan dus niet gedraaid worden op feesten omdat de licentie niet klopt.

mzzls

----------


## Full Effect

> Legale muziek, bestaat zoiets al wel eigenlijk.Bij BUMA/STEMRA zou je voor alles moeten betalen, dus ook voor de cd's die je netjes gekocht hebt en dan ten gehore brengt.
> 
> Hoe ik mijn collectie heb samengesteld? Ik koop voornamelijk de verzamelcd's voor de meest actuele nummers ( denk aan hitzone of megatop etc.). Goede tip als je regelmatig bij je platenzaak komt, praat is over korting, je krijgt al snel 5 tot 10%. Verder ben ik veel op de rommelmarkten aan te treffen. Verbazigwekkend hoeveel cd's je daar aantreft voor een relatief laag bedraag. Laatst heb ik een hele doos ( ongeveer 150 stuks ) TMF verzamelcd's gekocht voor 50 euro.
> 
> Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk een origineel te hebben in ieder geval. Zo heeft tenslotte iedereen zijn beperkingen.



kijk ook eens op Ebay en marktplaats ed, werkt ook prima, halen wij heel veel vandaan voor weinig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Banned

*Cd's die je koopt, mag je zeker wel draaien op feesten.*

Daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Je koopt een verzamel cd met het recht om deze in huiselijke sfeer af te spelen. Ga je dit doen in een publieke ruimte ben je strafbaar want daar moet apart voor betaald worden.
Als je als Drive in show in een cafe of zaal moet draaien ben niet strafbaar omdat de eigenaar in deze ruimte rechten betaald om geluid weer te geven.

De drive in show is wel degelijk fout bezig als deze MP3 of andere kopie's gebruikt, Het ergste is dat bij een controle de eigenaar van het pand aansprakelijk is want die geeft tosstemming aan de drive in om deze te gebruiken in zijn cafe waar alleen het recht wordt betaald voor legale geluidsdragers.

*Let wel op, sommige sites bieden muziek aan (bv 538), die is beveiligd op een hoop vlakken, dit om copieren te voorkomen. je kunt dus 1-malig branden, niet copieren, etc.. deze muziek kan dus niet gedraaid worden op feesten omdat de licentie niet klopt.*

Als je bij deze site download moet er eerst betaald worden. Hiermee ga je akkoord met de regels die die site stelt. Een van de regels is dat deze MP3 alleen gebruikt mag worden in huiselijke sfeer en dat deze mp3 niet koipieerbaar is en ook niet verplaatsbaar naar een andere computer.

Bij het " Kopen " van deze MP3 heb je niet het recht om deze te gebruiken in openbare ruimtes, hetzelfde als wat bij het kopen van een originele cd geldt.

Ikzelf ben gewoon geen voorstander van kopieren zeker als het gaat om legale drive in shows.

Ook de MP3 systemen die nu op de markt zijn vindt in slecht.

Ze kloppen je een hoop geld uit je portemonee maar je bent geen eigenaar van de files ( ook al heb je het gekocht je bent alleen eigenaar in dit geval van de computer dus niet van de muziek de er opzit )

Weet niet hoe het bij BPM studio zit maar ik denk dat je voor dat maand bedrag wat je betaald ook geen eigenaar bent van de mp3 die je wordt toegezonden want met dat maandbedrag betaal je het recht om ze te mogen gebruiken.


* 


*

----------


## ralph

Leuke discussie!

Ik ben alweer een paar jaar als profi all round dj onderweg. Door verandering van werkzaamheden verminderd de belangstelling om met de muziek helemaal ( lees: iedere week) bij te blijven.

Vanaf begin dit jaar ben ik wel bezig om mijn cd collectie te digitaliseren.
Werkgever had in het kerstpakket een cd rom met PCDJ red vrm gestopt.

Nu dus een half jaartje onderweg met dit pakket, en sinds twee weken neem ik nog maar 1 koffertje met cd's mee.
Rest is inmiddels allemaal omgezet naar MP3.

Voor het aanschaffen: loop nog steeds 1x per maand bij mijn vaste cd boer naar binnen, die voorziet me dan wee netjes van passend recent spul.

MP3 bestanden via het web aanschaffen trekt mij niet zo aan. Ik heb graag een tastbaar origineel.

Wel ben ik er heilig van overtuigd dat de cd langzamerhand gaat verdwijnen.
Be real: zodra er een bestandsvorm is die net zo goed of beter klinkt dan cd kwaliteit, waarom dan nog investeren in dat plastic!

----------


## mac tecson

Ik ben ook van mening dat de cd gaat verdwijnen; steeds vaker hangen mensen gewoon hun mp3speler aan hun hifi setje.
En ook de opkomst van dingen als Final Scratch zullen de cd verbannen

----------


## Banned

ik weet het niet wat je nu zegt. vinyl komt ook weer terug van weggeweest.

op zich is MP3 makkelijker kompakt en snel gevonden.  Zeker een voordeel.

Maar ik denk dat voor controle en kwaliteit de cd wel blijft.

----------


## mac tecson

de cd zal in ieder geval verdwijnen uit het dagelijkse gebruik.
Helemaal verdwijnen dingen nooit, maar veel zal er niet van over blijven

----------


## Outline

Ik krijg toch aardig de indruk dat vinyl weer aan het afzakken is. Steeds meer DJ's stappen van vinyl over naar CD. Dit omdat cd's minder kwetsbaar zijn, 'n stuk minder wegen, minder ruimte in nemen EN de moderne cd-speler qua trucjes net zoveel, zoniet meer mogelijkheden biedt!

----------


## AllroundRoLo

ik koop bijna alles wat nieuw is op singel, mits het leverbaar is. Alleen komen veel platen niet op singel of een paar maanden te laat. Ook zijn vele remixen alleen te downloaden en niet te koop. Als de platen zaken en maatschappijen er nu eens voor zorgen dat alles op tijd in het rack staat hoef ik niet te downloaden.

Daarnaast is het eigenlijk onzin dat een DJ betaald voor zijn muziek. Wij draaien hem dat wil zeggen dat het een goede plaat is. Je promoot die muziek eigenlijk aan een hoop andere mensen die concerten bezoeken en misschien zelf de cd kopen.

Als DJ's bepaalde platen in discotheken en kroegen niet zouden draaien, zullen die ook niet zo snel in de platenzaak verkocht worden.


Ik zelf ga graag voor kwaliteit en kwaliteit kost geld. Heb al vaak meegemaakt dat een DJ een top plaat op het juiste moment ingooide. Alleen was de kwaliteit zo bagger dat de hele plaat niet aansloeg. Ben je dan een F**k dj of niet.

Om geld te kunnen verdienen moet je investeren en zo dus ook in cd's en pak je het goed aan kun je af en toe nog weleens wat cd'tjes gratis krijgen of met fikse kortingen.

----------


## dj_bob

Over dat muziek legaal downloaden goedkoper is ben ik het niet mee eens:
als je uitgaat van een cd met 20 nummers:
legaal downloaden: 20x1,20 =                   24,-
orginele cd(ik koop ze bij de m*diam*rkt)=  14,- (in de aanbieding 10,-)
dus ik koop ze lekker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moderator

ja, en dan heb je op die cd alwel 4-5 nummers die je ooit gaat gebruiken, de rest zeul je voor jan doedel mee.
Ergo: 20 downloads die je wel gebruikt is toch weer goedkoper...

----------


## mac tecson

Als je naar de singleprijs van tegenwoordig kijkt is het niet verwonderlijk dat veel mensen die track voor 1 euro op internet kopen.
dan kun je zeggen: ja maar er staan wel verschillende versie op een single. Al die edit's en remixen staan er vaak gewoon op omdat ze vinden dat er een remix op moet.

Voor mij lang leve de webshops. Daarbij vermeld ik wel dat ik geen drive-inn werk doe, maar voornamelijk thuis en af en toe op feestjes draai

----------


## AllroundRoLo

Lang leve Freerecord shop 2 singels voor 5 euro

----------


## luc2366

> Lang leve Freerecord shop 2 singels voor 5 euro



Idd! Ik snap echt niet waarom je commerciële/top-40 nrs zou downloaden als je voor 2.5 de single (met idd verschillende remixen op) in handen hebt.

Ik vind 't wel spijtig dat ik moet kopen op FRS.nl of FRS.com om als belg van deze promoprijs te kunnen genieten want op FRS.be gaat die vlieger niet op  :Frown: 

Verder vind je op internet oude nummers 2ehands zat aan een aardige prijs 0.5e/1/2.5. Heb er vannacht nog een 50-tal gekocht  :Big Grin:  

Ik draai een 3-tal keer per week en ondervind toch vaak problemen met gebrande cd's (vinyl die ik op cd zette) terwijl ik toch Philips, TDK,... gebruik en geen Aldi-merk... Ik loop liever niet het risico van verspringende cd's en koop daarom meer en meer oude cds of mcd op internet of platenbeurzen. Dat vraagt wel wat tijd natuurlijk  :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

nog afgezien van de kwaliteit, heb gisteravond weer een installatie ingeregeld, en de DJ wist er gewoon weer bagger van je maken... toonregeling netjes recht, enzo, maar tochweer een puinhoop.

vooral bij de wat "oudere" nummers alsof er een scheermes doorging, terwijl diezelfde nummers vanaf mn I-pod klonken alsof de band er zelf stond.

Oh. dat legale / illegale : is een pracht van een topic over, in principe moet de feestgever per vierkante meter betalen voor naburige rechten, terwijl de CD zelf "gekocht"moet zijn, dus eigendom en afspelen zijn 2 verschillende organisaties. Voor beide dokken, natuurlijk.

----------


## moderator

*Muziekbedrijven pakken LimeWire aan*

*LOS ANGELES - Enkele grote muziekmaatschappijen hebben de makers van het computerprogramma LimeWire in de Verenigde Staten voor de rechter gedaagd. Volgens de platenmaatschappijen kunnen de gebruikers van de software illegaal muziek uitwisselen, zonder voor de auteursrechten te betalen.* 
De klacht is ingediend bij een rechtbank in New York, zo bleek zaterdag. Het is een volgende stap in het gevecht van de muziekindustrie tegen illegaal gebruik van muziek. De muziekbedrijven hopen tegen LimeWire een goede zaak te hebben omdat het Hooggerechtshof in de VS vorig jaar oordeelde dat er stappen genomen kunnen worden tegen technologiebedrijven die overtredingen van auteursrechten aanmoedigen. 
Het gaat om de maatschappijen Universal Music, Sony BMG, EMI en Warner Music. Het viertal eist een vergoeding van 150.000 dollar voor elke overtreding die met LimeWire wordt begaan. De muziekbedrijven vinden dat de eigenaren van het computerbedrijf geld verdienen door overtredingen te begaan. 
Ruim een week geleden trof de sector een schikking met de muziekuitwisselsite Kazaa. Het moederbedrijf van Kazaa, Sharman Networks, betaalde meer dan 100 miljoen dollar (78 miljoen euro) aan de vier grootste muziekbedrijven in de wereld. 
Kazaa plaatst ook filters zodat het niet langer mogelijk is om illegale muziek te downloaden. Daarmee werd de onderneming legaal. De muziekindustrie heeft de afgelopen jaren een agressieve strategie gevoerd om het illegaal ruilen van muziek tegen te gaan. Naast Kazaa waren onder meer Grokster en Napster doelwit. Ook personen werden aangeklaagd. In Nederland pakt de stichting Brein bedrijven en particulieren aan die zich met dergelijke activiteiten bezig houden. 
Er zwerven volgens brancheorganisatie IFPI op internet in totaal twintig miljard illegale kopieën van muzieknummers. De muziekindustrie is daardoor vorig jaar 4,5 miljard dollar aan omzet misgelopen. 

bron: de telegraaf 5-8-2006

----------


## showband

laten die juristen eerst even lekker smith&wesson of raytheon aanklagen. 

vuurwapens of kruisrakketten maken lijkt mij veel duidelijker jurispondentie opleveren voor "technologiebedrijven die overtredingen van xxx-rechten aanmoedigen".

Voorlopig worden er nog duizenden muzikanten beter geholpen door internetprogramma´s dan er nadeel van ondervinden. Het enige verschil is dat de benadeelden allemaal bij de maatschappijen zitten en de rest niet.  :Mad:

----------


## arie c

> Als je voor een carnavalswagen muziek moet hebben is dat meestal van dat domme gebeuk. Daar zou ik m'n geld ook niet aan verspillen en dan maar wat van het web afplukken.
> 
> Ik lig er trouwens echt niet wakker van als ik een nummer van Robbie Williams, U2, Madonna download. Die verdienen genoeg en weten van gekheid niet wat ze met het geld aanmoeten.
> Zelfs van de kaartverkoop van de hun concerten kunnen ze zowat hun luxe leventje in stand houden.
> Iets anders vind ik kleinere artiesten die knokken voor iedere cent. Die moeten leven van de cd verkoop en concerten en kunnen soms maar net het hoofd boven wat houden.
> 
> Wat er nu weer over de kwaliteit van mp3's wordt gezegd is natuurlijk totale bullshit.
> Mp3 is een compressie vorm, ja dat klopt. En wav. dan? Juist is ook een compressievorm.
> Alle muziek op cd's en mp3's zijn digitaal. Ze zijn dus allen een compressievorm.
> ...



ga zo door als je een keer gepakt word tijdens het draaien met illegaal spul ben je voor de rest van je leven klaar (niet met een cdtje natuurlijk)
een maat van mij had ook een drive-in  samen met een vriend  bijden 30 jaar oud  hadden een computer met illegaale muziek en +/- 30 cd's allebij mooi hun huis kunnen verkoopen om de boete te betallen 
ik draai nu zelf zo'n 15 jaar en ook ik brand wel eens iets om als ik geen kans zie om het te hallen maar na dien haal ik altijd het orgineel
groet :Cool:

----------


## mac tecson

> ga zo door als je een keer gepakt word tijdens het draaien met illegaal spul ben je voor de rest van je leven klaar (niet met een cdtje natuurlijk)



Hoho, ik zeg niet dat ik alles maar van internet afpluk.Ik breng per maand een redelijk hoeveelheid geld naar de platenzaken en webshops.
Ik wil alleen maar zeggen dat ik het vooral spijtig vind voor kleinse artiesten die net het hoofd boven water kunnen houden. Dan is het natuurlijk ook weer afwegen tussen de aandacht die krijgt omdat mensen sneller je muziek luisteren of de inkomsten die laag blijven.
De meeste muziek die ik zelf draai is bovendien nauwelijks te vinden op Limewire/Kazaa/ed.

En dat ene nummer van bijv Robbie Williams dat ik dan voor de mp3 speler download is ook niet het einde van de wereld.
Als ik het niet had kunnen downloaden had ik toch niet gekocht; dus geld zouden ze toch niet aan mij verdienen.

Maar het blijft een hele moeilijk afweging tussen de aandacht die artiesten en tracks krijgen en het cash-verhaal. Er zitten aan beide kanten grote nadelen

----------


## arie c

Inderdaad het is ook niet makkelijk ook ik download welen maar dan meer omdat het er nog niet is op cd of net uitverkocht.
Het blijft een fijt dat als je er mee gepakt word het een hoop geld kost, en je komt op het zw lijst waar door je sneller controle krijgt.
   Nee het is niet makkelijk om te zegen dat haal ik wel van het net, het moet een bewuste afweging zijn :Cool:

----------


## DJ nn

ik persoonlijk heb ook liever een mooie CD dan gebrand ding (ookal isset legaal)
zelf maak ik onderandere gebruik ven BPM-studio en daar staan legale geripte CDtjes in ...

koop een CD, leg hem opzij, rip hem, stop hem in de CDkoffer en voila.

het is ook goed om enkele adresjes te weten waar CD's wat goedkoper zijn ...
zoals in antwerpen (belgië dus) is er een grote (maar wel ongezellige) winkel waar ik pas een nieuwe CD heb gekocht voor 16€ en in andere winkels kostie 19-21€, er liggen ook nog vele oudere CD's voor 7,90€ (ook dubbelCD's en 3CD's ... dat vind ik toch interesanter dan downloaden)
en natuurlijk uitkijken tijdens koopjes-periode of uitverkoop van stock

en ik beken dat  ik ook wel eens een liedje download maar dat is dan dat ik zit te wachten op de nieuwe van verzamel-CD-serie of een liedje dat ik toch niet zou kopen

singletjes komen er hier niet zo vaak in omdat je dan beter even kan wachten op verzamelCD (en als je dan echt DAT nummer moet hebben DIE avond, dan durf ik het dus te downen of toch maar de single)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## luc2366

> inderdaat het is ook niet makelijk ook ik download weleens maar dan meer omdat het er nog niet is op cd of net uitverkocht
> maar het blijft een fijt dat als je er mee gepakt word het een hoop geld kost en je komd op de zw lijst waar door je sneller controle krijgt nee het is niet makkelijk om te zegen dat haal ik wel van het net het moet een bewuste afweging zijn



kan dit in 't vervolg leesbaar en foutloos aub?

----------


## mac tecson

offtopic: en een paar leestekens zouden het leven een stuk dragelijker maken. Ze hebben die dingen niet voor niets uitgevonden.

back ontopic

----------


## Stefan17

> ik koop bijna alles wat nieuw is op singel, mits het leverbaar is. Alleen komen veel platen niet op singel of een paar maanden te laat. Ook zijn vele remixen alleen te downloaden en niet te koop. Als de platen zaken en maatschappijen er nu eens voor zorgen dat alles op tijd in het rack staat hoef ik niet te downloaden.



Eens.
Ook ik probeer alles legaal op single te kopen. Helaas ben je dan bijna altijd net wat te laat met de nieuwste hits. Ze moeten eerst in de top40 staan en dan gaat er nog wel een week overheen. 

Een vriend van mij koopt alles op vinyl, in combinatie met een site als Recess Records - Online Housevinyl Shop!! is hij altijd erg vroeg met nieuwe nummers en kan je een nieuwe plaat zelf tot een hit maken, i.p.v. alleen maar hits te kopen.
Ik wacht met vol verlangen op de tijd, dat vinyl en cd tegelijkertijd worden uitgebracht.

Als iemand wel een "snellere" winkel weet dan de FRS... graag!

----------


## luc2366

> Eens.
> Ook ik probeer alles legaal op single te kopen. Helaas ben je dan bijna altijd net wat te laat met de nieuwste hits. Ze moeten eerst in de top40 staan en dan gaat er nog wel een week overheen. 
> 
> Een vriend van mij koopt alles op vinyl, in combinatie met een site als Recess Records - Online Housevinyl Shop!! is hij altijd erg vroeg met nieuwe nummers en kan je een nieuwe plaat zelf tot een hit maken, i.p.v. alleen maar hits te kopen.
> Ik wacht met vol verlangen op de tijd, dat vinyl en cd tegelijkertijd worden uitgebracht.
> 
> Als iemand wel een "snellere" winkel weet dan de FRS... graag!



Niet mee eens dus.
Even kijken dan je neus lang is (en ook wat moeite willen doen) doet wonderen. 
Het is niet omdat de nummers in NL (of BE) niet op cd-single/maxi uitkomen dat dat elders ook niet gebeurt. 
TIP: kijk eens naar online-shops in Duitsland en Engeland  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stefan17

> Niet mee eens dus.
> Even kijken dan je neus lang is (en ook wat moeite willen doen) doet wonderen. 
> Het is niet omdat de nummers in NL (of BE) niet op cd-single/maxi uitkomen dat dat elders ook niet gebeurt. 
> TIP: kijk eens naar online-shops in Duitsland en Engeland



Noem dan voor de handigheid ook meteen wat goede voorbeelden a.u.b.!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stompinne

Kortom mp3's legaal aangekocht of een rip van je originele CD is verboden in publieke ruimtes of voor commerciële doeleinden. En dan is er de mogelijke jaarlijkse "licentie"....die in voege zou gebracht worden om dit wettelijk mogelijk te maken. Helaas nog niets van gezien. "We zijn is ermee bezig", hoelang duurt zoiets vraagt men zich af?

In het Verenigd Koninkrijk bestaat reeds zoiets:
Welcome to PPL
Kunnen laptop-DJ's netjes hun zin op een legale manier doen. 
Klik daar op de link "international" in het menu bovenaan, en neem dan de link "more information"...en wat zien we: 
een lijstje met landen waar deze Britse laptop-dj's zonder problemen mp3's publiek kunnen spelen.
En welk land vinden we ook terug in de lijst? ...Het begint met een N en de 2de letter een E. Je mag slechts éénmaal raden.

Juist ja. Voor buitenlanders kunnen ze hier blijkbaar *wel* een licentie rondkrijgen of een wettelijk kader scheppen. De "inheemse" laptoppers kunnen er een puntje aanzuigen of worden met een klontje in het riet gestuurd.

Is het hier nu niet stilaan tijd voor een revolte?

----------


## mac tecson

de wet zegt op dit moment nog niks over gekochte mp3's. Een gekochte mp3 is voor de wet gelijk aan een illegale mp3. De ervaring leert echter wel dat wanneer je kunt aantonen dat het gekochte muziek is er geen problemen zullen ontstaan. Buma/stemra is natuurlijk ook niet gek en zij weten ook heel goed dat veel dj's hun muziek als mp3 via internet kopen.

----------


## sjoerd

waar ik alleen echt niet vrolijk van wordt is de platenindustrie op dit moment: steeds meer muziek wordt gewoon niet op single uitgebracht omdat het door de lage verkopen te duur is geworden. Plus komt het heel vaak voor dat muziek al volop op de radio en tv gedraait wordt terwijl het in de cdshop niet te bestellen is! En om nu alles uit het buitenland te gaan bestellen vind ik ook wat omslachtig. Ook al wel meegemaakt dat muziek die je in spanje hoort in nederland niet te bestellen is,terwijl de artiest uit belgie komt... ook vreemd. Als je tegenwoordig voor jeugd draait is  het eingenlijk niet te doen als je alles op cd wilt kopen,want dan ben je nooit up-to-date, want die jeugd hangt de hele dag op de bank TMF te kijken en download alles.. "Vroeger"had de deejay nog altijd de nieuwe muziek die nog niet iedereen had maar tegenwoordig is dat echt moelijk geworden helaas.

----------


## luc2366

> waar ik alleen echt niet vrolijk van wordt is de platenindustrie op dit moment: steeds meer muziek wordt gewoon niet op single uitgebracht omdat het door de lage verkopen te duur is geworden. Plus komt het heel vaak voor dat muziek al volop op de radio en tv gedraait wordt terwijl het in de cdshop niet te bestellen is! En om nu alles uit het buitenland te gaan bestellen vind ik ook wat omslachtig. Ook al wel meegemaakt dat muziek die je in spanje hoort in nederland niet te bestellen is,terwijl de artiest uit belgie komt... ook vreemd. Als je tegenwoordig voor jeugd draait is het eingenlijk niet te doen als je alles op cd wilt kopen,want dan ben je nooit up-to-date, want die jeugd hangt de hele dag op de bank TMF te kijken en download alles.. "Vroeger"had de deejay nog altijd de nieuwe muziek die nog niet iedereen had maar tegenwoordig is dat echt moelijk geworden helaas.



dan bestel je dat nummer toch gewoon in België?
Heb het ook al anders geweten: in België wordt enkel de single-cd van een belgische artiest uitgebracht, in NL en De is gewoon de maxi te koop  :Mad:  
Wil je écht de radio/tv voorzijn moet je vinyl kopen.

----------


## DJ-Jan

We gaan even 2 jaar vooruit.... :Big Grin: 

Even een paar vraagjes:

Ik draai niet veel ( 1x in de maand ) op voornammenlijk klassenfeestjes enz.
Ik ga nu over van CD's naar MP3 op laptop en ik wil mijn MP3tjes betaalds kopen.
Kan dit legaal en wat moet ik allemaal extra betalen om dit legaal te laten zijn? Moet ik mij bij de BUMA melden? Ik weet dat er sind 1 juli nieuwe regels zijn, maken die veel uit voor dit probleem?

Kom alstjeblieft niet met post van dat ik CD's moet blijven gebruiken....

Mvg

Jan v/d Linden

----------


## renevanh

Een jaar of twee terug heb ik ook eens telefonisch aan Buma gevraagd of ik mijn gedownloaden MP3's kon legaliseren. Dat kon niet, want ik had geen licensie voor die MP3's. Mijn vraag dat ik die juist wilde 'kopen' (dus wel licensie, niet meer het nummer zelf) konden ze niet begrijpen.
Wat erg mooi zou zijn: een (goedkoop) systeem waarmee je lekker alles wat je wilt kan downloaden via bijvoorbeeld P2P netwerken. Je zou dat een vast bedrag per maand betalen en klaar.


Zelf download ik bijna alles wat ik gebruik via bijvoorbeeld LimeWire, en dat is niet eens om de kosten. Tuurlijk, mijn huidige collectie (pakweg 2500 nummers) legaliseren zou veel geld kosten, maar is ook onhaalbaar. Best wat muziek die ik heb (remixes, buitenlandse DJ's, onbekende artiesten) kun je bij geen enkele webwinkel krijgen (laat staan bij FRS).
Waarom download ik dan wel op deze manier? De eenvoud en de snelheid. Een nummer kopen via een webwinkel kost je minimaal 10 minuten om het te vinden, van een heerlijk trage server te downloaden (want 'je hebt geen premium account blablabla') en te betalen. LimeWire bijvoorbeeld kost me 2 minuten, dan heb ik het binnen. Even checken op kwaliteit en volledigheid, naam/ID3 netjes maken en klaar. Op deze manier krijg je ook elke keer als je iets download het even te horen, dat helpt echt enorm.

Als hobby drive-in draaien we gemiddeld 1 keer per maand een feestje, voornamelijk voor kinderen.
Natuurlijk is het een risico, absoluut. In het openbaar draaien doe ik dan ook liever niet, het blijft meestal bij besloten feestjes. Het voordeel hiervan is dat je geen entree vraagt en geen reclame maakt, waardoor het onder een bepaalde interpretatie van de regels valt wat dan zou betekenen dat je binnen de zogenaamde huiselijke sfeer bezig bent en dan mag je gedownloade muziek waar niet voor betaald is gewoon met iedereen binnen die huiselijke sfeer beluisteren. Of dit in een rechtzaak overeind zou blijven weet ik niet, maar zover moet het ook maar niet komen :P

Tenslotte: illegale muziek of illegale downloads bestaan natuurlijk niet. Illegale muziek  kan ik me niks bij voorstellen en downloaden is nog altijd legaal in Nederland. Er is sinds kort een precedent, maar een andere rechter kan de wet anders interpreteren en daaraan voorbij gaan.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dus als ik ergens een feestje heb in de woonkamer en ik maak geen reclame is het legaal?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik koop gewoon mijn MP3's maar is dit legaal dat is mijn vraag...

----------


## renevanh

Bij films is het vertonen in huiselijk- of verenigingsverband (dus niet openbaar) wel toegestaan zonder rechten af te dragen. Bij muziek zit dit wellicht anders.

Het stomme is dat die huiselijke sfeer mbt muziek niet duidelijk is gedefineerd, waardoor het dus een rekbaar begrip wordt. Je kan dat rekken tot 'besloten bijeenkomst' en dus tot 'besloten feestje'. Het blijft natuurlijk de vraag of een rechter daar ook in mee gaat, zeker als het gaat om niet betaalde muziek.





> Ik koop gewoon mijn MP3's maar is dit legaal dat is mijn vraag...



Als jij kan aantonen dat je ze netjes gekocht hebt, de webwinkel de boel netjes afdraagt aan Buma/Stemra EN als de uitbater/beheerder/organisatie netjes de rechten aan Buma/Stemra afdraagt hoef je je niet druk te maken.

----------


## showband

> Als jij kan aantonen dat je ze netjes gekocht hebt, de webwinkel de boel netjes afdraagt aan Buma/Stemra EN als de uitbater/beheerder/organisatie netjes de rechten aan Buma/Stemra afdraagt hoef je je niet druk te maken.



simpeler. Als jij kan aantonen ze netjes gekocht te hebben bij een legaal ogende webwinkel dan heb jij als consument in nederland jouw stuk gedaan. De Nederlandse wetgever heeft nadrukkelijk gesteld dat van een consument niet verwacht kan worden altijd te kunnen weten of een verkoper eigenaar is.

Natuurlijk moet je dan niet bij een of andere russische site gaan kopen, maar als jij bij V&D of Bol.com koopt dan kun je best wat illegaals in handen krijgen maar die verantwoordelijkheid is niet door de wetgever bij jou neergelegd. Zelfs voor die eerste kopie was dat tot voor kort niet zo. Hoewel daar nou net een uitspraak over is geweest die dat principe wat aanvecht. Of dat op individuele basis stand zal houden is de vraag. Maar als DJ wordt je waarschijnlijk door de rechter wel iets meer tegen de lat gehouden dan als argeloze particulier.

Helaas is de wetgever en de wereld nog een mening aan het vormen. En wat in de media komt is zeker niet altijd waar. Soms zelfs misleidende propaganda. (zelfs van de minister uit!) Helaas.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dus ik kan gewoon gekochte nummers van Itune gebruiken?

----------


## DJ-Jan

> ....EN als de uitbater/beheerder/organisatie netjes de rechten aan Buma/Stemra afdraagt hoef je je niet druk te maken.



Maar bij bijvoorbeeld een klassenfeetsje weet ik wel zeker dat dat niet geregeld is... Ik draai ook niet op openbare feesten en in cafe's enz,

----------


## SPS

> Bij films is het vertonen in huiselijk- of verenigingsverband (dus niet openbaar) wel toegestaan zonder rechten af te dragen.



Daar vergis je je mooi in!
Je kunt op bijna iedere dvd (film) de trailer vinden -die niet te omzeilen is- waarin vermeld wordt dat OOK het in verenigingsverband vertonen van de dvd-film NIET is toegestaan!!
Maar ja, als je je fims illegaal download van internet krijg je dat dus niet te zien... Maar het geldt wel!
 :Cool: 
Paul.

----------


## moderator

dj-jan,

Hoe leuk sommige mensen het ook weten te vertellen. Zolang je de muziek die je gebruikt niet hebt aangeschaft ( lees: een bonnetje van hebt) is het muziek waarover de rechthebbende ( meestal de artiest) geen geld voor heeft ontvangen.

Alleen dat maakt het in bezit hebben en afspelen van muziek illigaal.

Natuurlijk is bovenstaande volstrekte onzin als je kijkt naar de praktijk van alledag.
Maar de wet en regelgeving laten bovenstaande interpretatie nog steeds toe. Zolang er rechtspersonen zijn die zich hieraan vastklampen en juridische procedures starten en aanhouden loop je de kans dat je wordt bestraft.

Dat de praktijk van alledag niet strookt met de regelgeving is onhandig, niemand weet precies waar hij aan toe is.
Er zijn manieren om legaal je muziek te verkrijgen, itunes bijvoorbeeld. Verschillende artiesten stellen hun muziek ook op hun eigen of fan sites ter beschikking. Al dan niet tegen betaling.

Een download voa p2p, nieuwsgroepen, van iemand gekregen.... naar de letter van de wet niet legaal.

Reken jezelf dus niet rijk met de ervaringen en denkwijzes die door sommigen worden verkondigd, wordt ook niet paranoia...

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ok bedankt voor deze informatie

----------


## renevanh

> Je kunt op bijna iedere dvd (film) de trailer vinden -die niet te omzeilen is- waarin vermeld wordt dat OOK het in verenigingsverband vertonen van de dvd-film NIET is toegestaan!!



Klopt. Je kan echter een vrijwarring vragen als het gaat om verenigingsverband.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik ga nu een Numark D2 Director HD speler kopen en vroeg mij af waar ik het best legalen MP3'tjes kan kopen. Itunes werkt niet op de Numark.
Waar kan ik ze het best kopen?
Graag in WAV of MP3 bestand ( het liefts MP3 )

Mvg

Jan v/d Linden

----------


## Dimi

als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt zou ik eerst heel je collectie CD's rippen. Ik heb dat ook gedaan (ben ook in bezit van een D2). Veel werk en zorg voor goede tags e.d. Verder koop ik gewoon alle CD's, nieuwe of op marktplaats. Zeker de laatse mogelijkheid bied 15-20 tracks voor een paar euro. Downloaden kost je bijna altijd een euro per nummer, een beetje verzamel CD is dus goedkoper. Als je heel specifieke nummers zoekt kan downloaden misschien handig zijn, ik heb het de afgelopen 6 maanden nog niet gedaan, ik zie het voorlopig ook nog niet gebeuren. Maar wie weet...

----------


## Stoney3K

> dj-jan,
> 
> Hoe leuk sommige mensen het ook weten te vertellen. Zolang je de muziek die je gebruikt niet hebt aangeschaft ( lees: een bonnetje van hebt) is het muziek waarover de rechthebbende ( meestal de artiest) geen geld voor heeft ontvangen.
> 
> Alleen dat maakt het in bezit hebben en afspelen van muziek illigaal.



En hoe zit het dan als ik (originele, geen gebrande) CD's van de rommelmarkt koop, van iemand krijg, of als een partij uit een faillisement overkoop? Daar heb je doorgaans niet echt een bonnetje van.

Bovendien staat er op sommige CD's op de voorwaarden dat ook het (tweedehands) doorverkopen van de drager niet toegestaan zou zijn. Mogen ze dit zomaar stellen? Veel muziek van een slordige 10-20 jaar of verder terug kun je namelijk niet echt meer origineel bij de platenboer vinden, maar veel vind je toch terug in het standaard bruiloft-repertoire.

----------


## ralph

Stoney, hard met je hoofd op de vloer gestuiterd?

Wanneer je een lega cd overkoopt, dan zijn de rechten al betaald, aantal exemplaren neemt niet toe, alleen de eigenaar van de track/het album veranderd.
Wist je uiteraard al, of je had het op zn minst logisch kunnen beredeneren.

Je vraag komt op mij over als het intrappen van een open deur.

Aanvullende afspraken zijn mogelijk, in iedere contractvorm.
Zolang de afspraak maar niet indruist tegen de wet, duidelijk is bij beide contratanten is het dus heel goed mogelijk om die afspraken te maken.

Je kunt nu, 2008, ook geen T ford meer kopen, vette pech!

----------


## Zweef

Eigenlijk wordt ik er doodmoe van, door de peer2peer netwerken is het toch logisch dat men muziek download. 1 keer per week je top 40 bijhouden kost 10 minuten. Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat vooral jonge mensen dat liever doen. Als naast de ingang van de efteling een andere ingang zou zijn waar een bord "gratis entree"boven zou hangen zou niemand meer die 29 euro entree betalen. Dat de rechter er anders over denkt snap ik maar het zou zomaar eens kunnen zijn dat dat binnen afzienbare tijd compleet overboord gegooid wordt omdat het niet in de hand te houden is en ook al niet te controleren. Ik vind het een verrijking dat drive in shows een grote hoeveelheid muziek in het bezit heeft. Vroeger was de muziek bij een mindere drive in vaak beperkt tot het setje wat de DJ wilde gaan draaien. Tegenwoordig wordt er nog maar weinig: "Nee, heb ik niet" verkocht....goede zaak.

----------


## DJ-Mike

Waarom doet iedereen hier zo schijnheilig over het gebruik van MP3tjes..
Ik weet zeker dat meer dan drie kwart van de reagerende hier regelmatig muziek peer2peer download. 
Daarbij zit vaak ook muziek met een redelijke kwaliteit, en is goed te gebruiken op feesten,
ook weet ik zeker dat er een hoop DJ vooral met zulk gedownloade MP3tjes draaien!!!

De CD's worden tegenwoordig weinig gebruikt door de jongere DJ's, en terecht! 

Het is 10x gemakkelijker, als iemand een verzoekje heeft ben je geen uren bezig deze te voorschijn te halen, en er is veel mee mogelijk.

Ergens snap ik wel dat de oudere DJ's terug verlangen naar de tijd met enkel CD's (LP's of cassetes) maar, tis niet anders, de MP3 heeft de toekomst, waarom dan nog blijven vast klampen aan de veel te dure verouderde en onhandig CD's.

Daarbij is het niet dat iedereen nu ineens DJ kan worden, 
het DJ zijn moet toch in je zitten, je moet de goede muziek uit kiezen, en deze op het juiste moment draaien, dat doet een pc, of MP3 speler niet automatisch....

Daarbij, ik draai zelf ook hoofdzakelijk met mijn laptop, heb koffers vol CD's, maar vind het gewoon niet practisch... 
shouw ze wel altijd mee, voor het geval dat er iets crasht..

----------


## dj kevin kd

hey kan er mij iemand helpen .

ik heb in de winkel een itunes card gekocht van 50 € .

goe activeer ik dat ding.

probleem opgelost....


Nu nog vraagje ik heb men aangekochte song.
in itunes map staan op men pc.

het was dan ook een m4a formaat.

wat men pcdj programma dus niet afspeeld.
ik heb het m4a betand geconverteerd naar mp3. (veronderstel dat dit wel mag zeker) tmocht van mij direct in mp3 zijn zenne.

maar ik zou graag aankoop bewijs bijhouden van men gekochte mp3 daar voor doe ik het tenslotte e .

iemand die weet goe ik dat moet doen 

dank u

----------


## DJ-Jan

Let eerst eens op je spelling...
Maakt je probleem gelijk een stuk makkelijker

----------


## sis

Lees dit maar eens door
Belgie:

Ten eerste wil ik niemand ongerust maken maar het volgende verhaal stemt toch tot nadenken :

Een goede collega DJ koopt zijn midifiles en MP3's legaal van internet ( i-tunes enz... ).
Hij heeft daar uiteraard de factuur van , zodat hij kan bewijzen dat deze niet illegaal zijn.

Nu maakt hij van zijn desktop, waar zijn legale midi's en mp3's op staan een copie naar zijn laptop met een legaal programma waar hij mee gaat draaien op allerhande feesten.

Nu kreeg hij onlangs op een optreden, controle van de bevoegde auteursrechterlijke instanties ( SABAM ) .

Wat is er nu het geval: hij mag niet gaan draaien met copies op een andere P.C. of laptop, terwijl hij toch kan bewijzen dat deze legaal zijn aangekocht 

Hij kreeg een boete van een niet mis te verstane bedrag nl. 2.500 .

Na enig zoekwerk van mijn collega is de conclusie :

Je koopt een midifile of MP3 via internet maar je mag deze NIET copieren naar gelijk welke andere geluidsdrager zoals :
HD, USB stick, mp3 player, CD enz...

Dit betekent, van het moment dat er een copie is ( op gelijk welke manier ook ) en je brengt dit ten gehore van een publiek ben je strafbaar ...

Ik ben dus redelijk geschrokken toen ik dit hoorde .

sis

----------


## dj kevin kd

> Lees dit maar eens door
> Belgie:
> 
> Ten eerste wil ik niemand ongerust maken maar het volgende verhaal stemt toch tot nadenken :
> 
> Een goede collega DJ koopt zijn midifiles en MP3's legaal van internet ( i-tunes enz... ).
> Hij heeft daar uiteraard de factuur van , zodat hij kan bewijzen dat deze niet illegaal zijn.
> 
> Nu maakt hij van zijn desktop, waar zijn legale midi's en mp3's op staan een copie naar zijn laptop met een legaal programma waar hij mee gaat draaien op allerhande feesten.
> ...



 
wat voor zin geeft het dan nog dat ik Legaal ga kopen via itunes.
ik had al iets vernomen dat jet itunes stuff nie in het openbaar mocht gebruiken.

kost me dan meer geld e als ik alles ga kopen en dan toch nog eens boete krijg.
beter niets kopen dan e en mss ooit eens tegen de lamp lopen,
da is dan maar het risco e.


KVind da eigelijk erg dat men daar nergens eens iets van deftige wet kan opstellen en alle verkoop websites dezelfde gebruiksvoorwaarden moeten hebben.

tzou toch veel simpeler zijn....
of ben ik verkeerd.

(kvoel me gefrustreerd: itunes card van 50 € gekocht en liekes legaal gedownload op itunes)
maw kem gewoon 50 € voor niets weggesmeten e)

kem ze allang geconferteerd naar mp3 file en op men hdd van men laptop waar ik met draai geplaatst.

_Edit MOD; doe wat aan je spelling aub!_

----------


## laserguy

@Sis:
Het verhaal is niet compleet en sommige punten zelfs fout!
Je MAG wel degelijk een veiligheidscopie hebben van je bestanden. Maar als je er mee gaat draaien dan moet je dat melden aan Sabam en jaarlijks 250 Euro daarvoor betalen.

----------


## ralph

> Waarom doet iedereen hier zo schijnheilig over het gebruik van MP3tjes..
> Ik weet zeker dat meer dan drie kwart van de reagerende hier regelmatig muziek peer2peer download.



Volgens mij geven mensen hier hun mening en vertellen ze hoe ze werken.
Wanneer jij mijn werkwijze typeert als schijnheilig dan zegt dat meer over jou dan over mijn werkwijze.





> Daarbij zit vaak ook muziek met een redelijke kwaliteit, en is goed te gebruiken op feesten,
> ook weet ik zeker dat er een hoop DJ vooral met zulk gedownloade MP3tjes draaien!!!



En dat het kan maakt ook dat het mag?
Leuke redenering op de kleuterschool, slaat verder nergens op.





> De CD's worden tegenwoordig weinig gebruikt door de jongere DJ's, en terecht!



Waarom is dat terecht, omdat het illegaal wordt aangeboden? 





> Het is 10x gemakkelijker, als iemand een verzoekje heeft ben je geen uren bezig deze te voorschijn te halen, en er is veel mee mogelijk.



Dat is inderdaad een heel groot voordeel, maar nogmaals, maakt een voordeel iets legaal?





> Ergens snap ik wel dat de oudere DJ's terug verlangen naar de tijd met enkel CD's (LP's of cassetes) maar, tis niet anders, de MP3 heeft de toekomst, waarom dan nog blijven vast klampen aan de veel te dure verouderde en onhandig CD's.



Ik snap niet hoe je aan deze redenering komt?
Maken de oudere dj's uit wat er legaal is en wat niet?
Ik durf mezelf best wel een oude dj te noemen, maar ik werk inmiddels 3 jaar met PCDJ en neem tegenwoordig zo min mogelijk cd's mee naar een boeking.\
...vroegah had je een hele booth beschikbaar, tegenwoordig ben ik al blij als ik kan staan en een mapje met cd's kwijt kan!
Leg eens uit wat je doet denken dat udere dj's graag vasthouden aan ouderwetse geluidsdragers? Ik ben reuze benieuwd!





> Daarbij is het niet dat iedereen nu ineens DJ kan worden, 
> het DJ zijn moet toch in je zitten, je moet de goede muziek uit kiezen, en deze op het juiste moment draaien, dat doet een pc, of MP3 speler niet automatisch....



Kom je wel eens in de kroeg?
Tot voor een paar jaar geleden had iedere kroeg op vrijdag/zaterdag en studentensteden ook op de donderdag allemaal een broekie draaien.
De goeie zag je langer, de wannabee's zag je een paar keer en daarna nooit meer.
Een heleboel kroegen hebben nu een muziekabbonement, kent diverse stijlen, mixt acceptabel, is door de barman/meid te bedienen.
Alleen de echte feestcafees hebben nog dj's werken.





> Daarbij, ik draai zelf ook hoofdzakelijk met mijn laptop, heb koffers vol CD's, maar vind het gewoon niet practisch... 
> shouw ze wel altijd mee, voor het geval dat er iets crasht..



Ik draai zelf ook vanaf laptop, heb vijf kisten met spul wat ik redelijk gangbaar noem en een zolder vol met dozen cd's die ik waarschijnlijk nooit meer ga draaien.

Leg mij eens uit, naast je terechte opmerking dat een heleboel mensen zo werken....
Wat maakt deze manier van werken legaal?

Ik zie uit naar je reactie!

----------


## DJ-Jan

[quote=ralph;486242]Ik draai zelf ook vanaf laptop, heb vijf kisten met spul wat ik redelijk gangbaar noem en een zolder vol met dozen cd's die ik waarschijnlijk nooit meer ga draaien.quote]

Als je die cd's toch niet meer gebruikt, wil ze graag (lees: ontzettend erg) van je overnemen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ralph

Volgens mij geef ik nergens aan dat ik ze kwijt wil,wel?

Mijn collectie is me best dierbaar, als ik de rug van een cd zie dan weet ik vaak alweer welke track en hoe te cue-en...ja, das best ouderwets :Embarrassment: 

Met een degelijke collectie op cd die ik niet gebruik, maar een kopie via mn laptop gebruik hoop ik in geval van een buma/stemra controle een punt te kunnen maken over de rechtmatigheid van mijn collectie.

Kortom: gaat echt niet de deur uit!

----------


## laserguy

> Met een degelijke collectie op cd die ik niet gebruik, maar een kopie via mn laptop gebruik hoop ik in geval van een buma/stemra controle een punt te kunnen maken over de rechtmatigheid van mijn collectie.



De redenering van Sabam in België hierover is dat je eigenlijk een muziekstuk vermenigvuldigt en daarvoor zijn ook rechten verschuldigd vandaar de (natuurlijk weer eerst aan eigen zak gedachte) redenering: 250 Euro per jaar betalen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> De redenering van Sabam in België hierover is dat je eigenlijk een muziekstuk vermenigvuldigt en daarvoor zijn ook rechten verschuldigd vandaar de (natuurlijk weer eerst aan eigen zak gedachte) redenering: 250 Euro per jaar betalen.



Hoe zit dat in NL dan?

Waar ik eigenlijk wel heel erg voor zou zijn is een regeling met de platenmaatschappijen/dienstdoende authoriteit om je bestaande MP3-collectie af te kunnen kopen. Ik heb nu een collectie van enkele 10-duizenden nummers opgebouwd, waarvan een groot deel gesorteerd is in jaarlijkse hitlijsten. Als ik daar de desbetreffende CD's bij wil kopen om de collectie legaal te krijgen, dan is dat een enigszins monnikenwerk omdat je uit mag gaan zoeken welke track nou precies op welke CD stond.

Het geld is IMO niet het grootste obstakel om voor mij alle CD's te gaan kopen, sinds je ook in muziek moet investeren als je een drive-in runt, net zoals je in je apparatuur moet investeren.

----------


## renevanh

Laten we hopen dat het hier binnenkort even ver is als in China...

Klik

----------


## arthursprong

Ik koop eigenlijk al mijn muziek op Beatport en brand ze later op cd... 

voordelen voor mij zijn:

1)je bent er snel bij als er nieuwe tracks zijn

2)kwaliteit is gewoon goed bij beatport (mp3 is echt niet slecht, en een PA speaker is echt geen audiofiel  product... de details die in een hoog kwaliteits mp3tje afgestompt worden kan een gemiddelde feestganger niet waarnemen)

3) ik kan per track kopen, dus als ik bepaalde remixen op een EP niet wil, dan koop ik ze niet

4) ik kan gemakkelijk en snel tracks vooraf luisteren

5) zoeken gaat veel sneller (op label, artiest... noem maar op)

maar waarom zou dit dan illegaal zijn? elke download doe ik doe krijg ik netjes een factuur in mn mail... in principe is dit EXACT het zelfde als wanneer je een cd in de winkel koopt.. je moet m alleen zelf nog branden. 

Ben ik nu illegaal bezig dan? ik geef maandelijks best veel geld uit hieraan en had t gevoel dat alles wel in orde was zo... dan vraag ik me af waar het betaald downloaden dan goed voor is?!

Groetjes
Arthur

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ben ik nu illegaal bezig dan? ik geef maandelijks best veel geld uit hieraan en had t gevoel dat alles wel in orde was zo... dan vraag ik me af waar het betaald downloaden dan goed voor is?!
> 
> Groetjes
> Arthur



De rechten zijn al betaald, dus voor zover ik weet heb je de muziek legaal in je bezit. Uiteraard moet jij (of als het goed is je opdrachtgever) wel nog de rechten afdragen om de muziek in het openbaar af te mogen spelen.

Het overzetten van MP3's op andere media (CD's) ben ik niet zo zeker van, ik geloof ook dat de wetgeving in Nederland en België daar ook weer verschillend in is.

Overigens vind ik Beatport een prima site voor het aanschaffen van dance-muziek, en als je uitsluitend die stijl draait is de site zeker een aanrader. Je moet echter een beetje verder zoeken als je het standaard commerciële top-40 en top-1000 materiaal (onbeveiligd) wil hebben.

----------


## vasco

> Waarom doet iedereen hier zo schijnheilig over het gebruik van MP3tjes..



Niks schijnheilig over MP3's, zo wordt hier door de meeste schijnbaar gewerkt omdat MP3 gebruik in het openbaar niet legaal is (op dit moment, wat niet is kan nog komen in de toekomst).




> Ik weet zeker dat meer dan drie kwart van de reagerende hier regelmatig muziek peer2peer download.



Jij weet zeker dat... ken je iedereen hier dan?




> De CD's worden tegenwoordig weinig gebruikt door de jongere DJ's, en terecht!



Niks terecht want dan werken ze illegaal.




> Het is 10x gemakkelijker, als iemand een verzoekje heeft ben je geen uren bezig deze te voorschijn te halen, en er is veel mee mogelijk.



Dat is waar maar MP3 gebruik in het openbaar blijft ondanks deze reden illegaal.




> Ergens snap ik wel dat de oudere DJ's terug verlangen naar de tijd met enkel CD's (LP's of cassetes) maar, tis niet anders, de MP3 heeft de toekomst, waarom dan nog blijven vast klampen aan de veel te dure verouderde en onhandig CD's.



B*llsh*t!!!

----------


## rick1993

nou, ik heb een mooi programmaatje op de computer, het heet audiograbber en je kunt het geluid wat uit de boxen komt zeg maar zo opnemen. Dus je speelt een nummer op youtube ofzo af en je neemt het op en maakt het tot een mp3-bestand.  :Smile: . Maar als een nummer echt mooi is koop ik het wel, klinkt/staat toch mooier (vind ik) dan een mp3tje  :Wink:

----------


## LJ_jacob

Ik ben, ondanks mijn leeftijd, nog van de oude slag.
Ik ga netjes elke week naar de fr** R*c*rd sh*p en koop daar m'n singeltjes. Ja die hebben ze nog. Ook koop ik nog steeds platen.
Singeltjes sterven uit, en dan moet ik (helaas) aan de download.
Ik vind echte hoesjes en cd's mooi, ik herken cd's er aan en ik heb er een stuk minder problemen mee dan met gebrande rotzooi.
Ik kan ook altijd alles vinden, want ik ken m'n collectie (iets wat meer dj's wel eens zouden moeten doen)
Het draaien tegenwoordig word wel voor iedereen toegankelijk. 
Ik zeg niet dat iedereen het KAN, maar de muziek is in ieder geval beschikbaar. Waar ik het vroeger moest hebben van strakke mixen, en goed je plaatjes uitzoeken is het nu ti-ta-tovernaar spelen met de CDJ 1000jes (of welke dan ook) en allemaal dezelfde beatport top 50 in elkaar draaien. Lang leve het gepruts! En men vind het nog leuk ook...
Ik vind het jammer, en ben blij dat ik door stug platen en cd's blijven kopen vaak veel unieker spul in handen heb dan de standaard DJ op internet kan vinden.
Laten we hopen dat de volgende generatie weer meer waarde aan origineel KOPEN gaat hechten. 
Ik laat het hierbij.

----------


## sis

OPLETTEN GEBLAZEN 

Citaat uit poppunt:

_"" Mag ik als dj draaien met kopieën van mijn originele cd’s?_ 

_Tegenwoordig kiezen meer en meer dj’s ervoor om niet meer hun ganse platen- of cd-collectie mee te sleuren als ze gaan draaien. De moderne technologie laat het immers toe op alternatieve manieren te dj’en. Zo kom je tegenwoordig met een laptop - met of zonder extra hardware - al heel ver. Nu, auteursrechtelijk gezien kunnen hier problemen ontstaan. Vandaar even dit overzicht._ 

_De basisregel bij het dj’en is de volgende: als je een originele geluidsdrager koopt (cd, plaat,..) dan heb je meteen ook de “licentie” gekocht om die in je dj-set op te nemen. Dit is de meest voorkomende manier van dj’en en ook volledig wettelijk. Deze originele geluidsdrager 1 keer kopiëren voor persoonlijk gebruik is ook toegelaten. Lees wel: persoonlijk gebruik. Dit impliceert dat men er geen probleem van maakt als je een kopie maakt om bijvoorbeeld in je auto te kunnen afspelen of gewoon als reserve, voor mocht je het origineel kwijt raken._ 

_Wel ontstaat er een probleem als je met deze kopie ook gaat draaien. Stel, je ript het origineel naar je pc en gaat zo draaien, of je draait met kopieën van jouw originelen. In tegenstelling tot wat velen denken is bij een controle van SABAM een bewijs van aankoop van het origineel niet voldoende. Een licentie is hiervoor nodig. Deze licentie kan je aanvragen bij SABAM door een mail te sturen naar_ _joachim.michem@sabam.be__ of door te bellen naar SABAM op het nummer 02 286 82 91. Het is een licentie die “de reproductie van originele geluidsdragers voor mededeling aan het publiek” toelaat. Vroeger moest aan elke rechthebbenden van elk nummer toelating gevraagd worden om dit te doen. Enerzijds was dat onbegonnen werk en anderzijds zou je nooit zo’n toestemming krijgen. SABAM ontwikkelde daarvoor dus die licentie. Die licentie is een contract op jouw naam en kost je jaarlijks een forfaitair bedrag van 245 € + 6% BTW. Dit is niet weinig maar het maakt het draaien met deze kopieën wel wettelijk. Bij overtreding moet er een boete betaald worden per nummer, wat dus quasi onbetaalbaar is en SABAM zal de controle op dit soort overtredingen flink verhogen. De licentie geldt dus in 1 keer voor al de kopieën van je originelen. Deze licentie staat dan op jouw naam wat dus het doorgeven van kopieën aan derden verbiedt. Voor deze licentie moet je aan volgende voorwaarden voldoen:_

_- Eigenaar zijn van de originele drager/download met het gereproduceerde werk_
_- De eventuele technische kopieercontrolevoorzieningen nooit omzeilen_
_- Geen originele karaokebestanden of –dragers kopiëren_

_Tegenwoordig kan je bij bijvoorbeeld legaldownload.be, itunes en dergelijke ook legaal nummers downloaden. Mag je daar dan ook mee draaien? Ja! MAAR… Alleen de pc waarop de downloads zijn gebeurd mag worden gebruikt om te draaien. Als de nummers naar een andere pc of cd worden overgezet is de bovenstaande licentie terug van toepassing. Opletten geblazen dus!_

_Meer info:_

_www.sabam.be_ ""

sis

----------


## Dimi

pure geldklopperij. Laat de Buma dit maar niet op ideeën brengen. Ik betaal toch netjes voor CD's? Ik sleep ze zelfs mee als 'bewijs' en kunnen dus niet ondertussen ergens anders ook niet ergens anders voor (commerciële) doeleinden gebruikt worden, een argument waar ik me nl nog iets bij kan voorstellen. Als je meerdere drive-in shows exploiteerd zou je op die manier wel erg goedkoop aan je muziek komen (1 CD kopen en op diverse harddisks kopieren en gelijktijdig gebruiken).

Maar puur voor het GEMAK (want daar praten we over) het verbieden om kopiën te gebruiken is waanzin. Op die manier zou je dus ook juist weer illegale MP3's kunnen gaan gebruiken, omdat de controle meer op de lecentie dan de verkrijgbaarheid gericht lijkt te zijn.

_Ow meneer, u draait met MP3?_
_-Ja, dat klopt._
_Mag ik uw licentie zien?_
_-Ja hoor (als ie maar niet vraagt hoe ik aan de muziek kom...)_
_Netjes, prima in orde!_

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Het maakt ook niet uit hoe je er aan komt, als je maar een licentie hebt. Voor de licentie betaal je, dus dat maakt dat hij niet meer illegaal is, de rechten zijn immers betaald.

Ik vind de bedragen veel te hoog, maar het idee is goed. Eindelijk is het dan over met iedereen die maar een drive-in show wil beginnen en met zijn illegale muziek de markt nog verder verziekt dan het al is.

Aan de andere kant roepen ze al jaren dat ze van alles van plan zijn. En tot nu toe merken we er maar weinig van. Af en toe een veroordeling in het buitenland, maar dit zijn tot nu toe alleen de uploaders geweest.
 Ik denk dat het nog heel lang duurt voordat de downloaders er iets van gaan merken.

----------


## axs

Denk dat zowat elke DJ in Belgie deze brief gehad heeft... 
in 1 woord: schandalig!

Dat men nog maar eens geld uit de zakken moet gaan kloppen.

Je betaalt al Sabam bij de aankoop, je betaalt al een bijdrage op de lege CD's, organisator van event betaalt Sabam voor de uitvoering en nu moet de DJ ook nog eens zelf gaan betalen omdat hij minder wil meesleuren.

Nu ja, hebben geen keuze, dankzij deze maffia.

----------


## Break the silence

> Het maakt ook niet uit hoe je er aan komt, als je maar een licentie hebt. Voor de licentie betaal je, dus dat maakt dat hij niet meer illegaal is, de rechten zijn immers betaald.



Pas op met wat je hier zegt !

Illegale muziek blijft illegaal, ook al heb je deze licentie !

Je moet nog steeds je originele muziek op een legale manier bekomen (vinyl, cd's, iTunes, ...)
Met deze licentie mag je enkel een kopie maken van de muziek waar je al voor betaald hebt.

----------


## moderator

Meer dan terechte kanttekening van break!

J.S. Coolen doet een anname die NIET in de brief van SABAM staat.
SABAM meldt dat voor legaal aangeschafte muziek, op een cd of legaal aangekochte MP3 een kopie mag worden gebruikt anders dan het origineel aangeschafte exemplaar.

Heel iets anders dan een illigale download legaal maken via een gekochte licentie.
Wel lezen wat er staat, geen dingen erbij gaan verzinnen aub.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Heel iets anders dan een illigale download legaal maken via een gekochte licentie.
> Wel lezen wat er staat, geen dingen erbij gaan verzinnen aub.



Is dit in Nederland wel mogelijk?

Veel muziek is tegenwoordig wel op internet als legale download verkrijgbaar, en ik ben er ook 100% voor om dat soort methoden te gebruiken om aan mijn muziek te komen.

Er is echter één probleem: DRM. Ik ben nog geen site tegengekomen waarbij ik de muziek die ik gekocht heb in mijn favoriete DJ-programma of MP3 CD-player kan stoppen. Uitgezonderd Beatport, maar die is dan wel genre-specifiek.

Wat ik zeker een keer zou willen zien is een abonnementsdienst, zodat je een x aantal euro per maand betaalt en je daarvoor per maand een hoeveelheid muziek terugkrijgt. Zij het voor tijdelijk gebruik (bv. voor éénmalige evenementen of alleen die maand) of voor permanent gebruik in je collectie, eventueel tegen bijbetaling.

----------


## moderator

Voor zover mij bekend is dat in NL ook niet mogelijk Stoney.

In 2002 tot 2005 met enige regelmaat de organisatie BUMA/STEMRA om een nadere toelichting gevraagd en bevraagcd welke stappen ze denken te gaan nemen om het huidige gat in de regelgeving te gaan dichten.

Ik heb het vage vermoeden dat we eerder opheldering krijgen over de inhoud van de dodezeerollen dan een reactie van BUMA....

Het is werkelijk te bizar voor woorden dat de regelgeving anno nu nog gelik is aan de tijd dat er 78 toeren platen werden gedraaid.

----------


## sis

Aan de hand van mij post kreeg ik een mail , citaat :

_Een goede collega DJ koopt zijn midifiles en MP3's legaal van internet ( i-tunes enz... )._
_Hij heeft daar uiteraard de factuur van , zodat hij kan bewijzen dat deze niet illegaal zijn._

_Nu maakt hij van zijn desktop, waar zijn legale midi's en mp3's op staan een copie naar zijn laptop met een legaal programma waar hij mee gaat draaien op allerhande feesten._

_Nu kreeg hij onlangs op een optreden, controle van de bevoegde auteursrechterlijke instanties ( SABAM ) ._

_Wat is er nu het geval: hij mag niet gaan draaien met copies op een andere P.C. of laptop, terwijl hij toch kan bewijzen dat deze legaal zijn aangekocht_ 

_Hij kreeg een boete van een niet mis te verstane bedrag nl. 2.500 €._

_Na enig zoekwerk van mijn collega is de conclusie :_

_Je koopt een midifile of MP3 via internet maar je mag deze NIET copieren naar gelijk welke andere geluidsdrager zoals :_
_HD, USB stick, mp3 player, CD enz..._

_Dit betekent, van het moment dat er een copie is ( op gelijk welke manier ook ) en je brengt dit ten gehore van een publiek ben je strafbaar ..._

_Ik ben dus redelijk geschrokken toen ik dit hoorde vanmorgen._


sis

----------


## jurjen_barel

Stel dat bovenstaand verhaal volledig waar is.

1) in plaats van kopiëren, verplaats je het bestand naar je laptop. Je maakt dus immers geen kopie (nja, heel diep ingaand op de werking van harde schijven eigenlijk wel, waarbij de index naar het oude bestand wordt verwijderd), mag dat dan wel?
2) Vervolgens maak je een back-up (waar je recht op hebt, als ik het goed heb begrepen) naar je desktop-pc.

Heb je toch nog 2 versies en kun je toch met je laptop draaien. Kwestie van de andere kant op redeneren (of zoals een haagsche cabaretier ooit zei: het komt erop neer dat 1 op de 10 mensen 9 anderen om zich heen heeft). Of zit er ergens een denkfout in?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Stel dat bovenstaand verhaal volledig waar is.
> 
> 1) in plaats van kopiëren, verplaats je het bestand naar je laptop. Je maakt dus immers geen kopie (nja, heel diep ingaand op de werking van harde schijven eigenlijk wel, waarbij de index naar het oude bestand wordt verwijderd), mag dat dan wel?
> 2) Vervolgens maak je een back-up (waar je recht op hebt, als ik het goed heb begrepen) naar je desktop-pc.
> 
> Heb je toch nog 2 versies en kun je toch met je laptop draaien. Kwestie van de andere kant op redeneren (of zoals een haagsche cabaretier ooit zei: het komt erop neer dat 1 op de 10 mensen 9 anderen om zich heen heeft). Of zit er ergens een denkfout in?



In principe wel, en ik denk dat de SABAM ook weinig poot had om op te staan, want er is geen enkele manier om aan te tonen of zo'n MP3-bestand in zo'n geval wel of niet gekopieerd is. Je kunt dus niet "zomaar even" omdat je alleen een laptop met externe HDD bij je hebt stellen dat iemand met gekopieerde muziek draait. Die kan hij immers ook rechtstreeks naar die harddisk gedownload of geript hebben.

----------


## tieske

ik lees hier en daar iets over bonnetjes van cds. Ik heb al mijn cd's 2e hands van marktplaats(net zoals mijn apparatuur). 
Ik heb dus van geen enkele cd een bonnetje, maar ze zijn wel allemaal legaal. Al deze cds heb ik geript naar de D2 director, en ik neem de originele ook altijd mee. 
Kunnen ze mij (in Nederland) dan nog ergens op pakken?

----------


## dj kevin kd

iemand die een site weet waar ik Legaal r&b nummers en remixen kan vinden ?
Ook reggeaton songs enzo....

dance , electro , club enzz genoeg te vinden.


grtzz

----------


## Dimi

> ik lees hier en daar iets over bonnetjes van cds. Ik heb al mijn cd's 2e hands van marktplaats(net zoals mijn apparatuur). 
> Ik heb dus van geen enkele cd een bonnetje, maar ze zijn wel allemaal legaal. Al deze cds heb ik geript naar de D2 director, en ik neem de originele ook altijd mee. 
> Kunnen ze mij (in Nederland) dan nog ergens op pakken?



Ik doe exact hetzelfde (al neem ik niet ALLE cd's meer mee, maar ze mogen ze thuis komen controleren), en koop uiteraard ok nieuw. Die bonnen neem je toch ook niet mee, net zoals de aanschafnota van je apparatuur?! 

Gelukkig is het in NL nog lang niet zo gek als bij onze zuiderburen (tòch nog iets wat hier beter geregeld is dan daar :Wink: , voorlopig...)

----------


## Stoney3K

> _Je koopt een midifile of MP3 via internet maar je mag deze NIET copieren naar gelijk welke andere geluidsdrager zoals :_
> _HD, USB stick, mp3 player, CD enz..._
> 
> _Dit betekent, van het moment dat er een copie is ( op gelijk welke manier ook ) en je brengt dit ten gehore van een publiek ben je strafbaar ..._
> 
> _Ik ben dus redelijk geschrokken toen ik dit hoorde vanmorgen._
> 
> sis



Dus als ik Belg ben met legaal gekochte MP3's en mijn PC crasht waardoor ik mijn harddisk moet formatteren, dan mag ik al mijn muziek opnieuw kopen? Lekker is dat!  :EEK!: 

Een backup terugzetten mag in zo'n geval niet, dat is immers (in principe) een 2de-generatie kopie.

Toch maar de aangelegde stapel CD's hier gaan spekken als ik het zo hoor. Risico is minder, en de meegesleepte hoeveelheid apparatuur lijdt er ook niet onder... (de meegesleepte koffers CD's uiteraard wel.  :Wink: )

----------

